# New Vizsla in the house, UPDATE



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to introduce our lovely new Vizsla boy. His full name is Linden's Tracer Bullet, we'll call him Trace. We got him from Denny & Linda Keeton at Linden's Vizslas in Ohio. They were fantastic to work with. We drove over 500 miles each way, in snow and ice to pick him up. Worth the drive. He's seven weeks old, and we love him to pieces. After losing our beloved Weimaraner, Dallas, age 13.5 on January 5th, it was a LONG wait for Trace to be ready to come home. Sorry about the crappy cell phone picture, hard to get him to hold still for good ones.

Chris-


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

" ;DDANDY"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

Congratulations
Linden's is well known for producing some fine hunting dogs. Do you plan on running him in derbys?


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

*New Vizsla in the house*

TexasRed, I'm not sure just yet. A companion was the original plan, but as I learn more I'm starting to consider other things. I highly recommend Linden's Vizslas for anyone looking for a pup.

Chris


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

You should look into it. Linden's pups are known to be big runners and are a pleasure to watch in the field.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

In case you need a visual of "big running" 8)

See if the first video puts a smile on your face.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/define-vizslas-running-large.html

Congratulations on your well-bred Hungarian Pointer.

RBD


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

He's absolutely adorable!! Congrats! They're so sweet when they're sleeping


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

VERY cute!! 
Congrats! Take lots of pics because they get big so fast!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

cw that is one cute guy - PIKE has lindens guna getcha for that & Lindens belle star in him - his sire was pointe blancs rusty miracle ( out of lindens guna get you for that ) - I can tell you this as a fact!! you have a hunter on your hands - hope you use him that way - good luck


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

Thanks everyone, he's been great so far. Here's another bad cell phone pic showing what a scary hunter he is......

Chris-


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

Hey Cwood, are you an Aussie or are those exact ducks sold Globally? Mine had those when they were pups. I think at about age 12 weeks, they worked out how to destroy them in seconds........  Your username isn't reflective of a certain football team perchance? It's OK if it is... I am one eyed as well.....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

Ozkar - they are Vizsla ducks. We have 7 of them in various states of dis- embowellment. My husband is a DS (Duck Surgeon) and stitches them up again and again, but they are the boys most favourite toys.

When Boris was learning to retrieve at obedience I used to take a duck and all the hunting dogs would go crazy for his duck.

Last week I bought a new one at Crufts and then last night the boys were having a tug of war with it and both went flying one with it's head in his mouth and the other with the rest of the body. So it is now waiting surgery from the DS at the weekend   

Great toys for puppies when they are teething as they are nice and soft.

Very cut puppy.


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

Nope, not an Aussie. I'm in New Jersey, about 15 miles from New York city. I got the duck at PetSmart, although in this case I think it's a pheasant. Trace does have a larger one that's a duck pattern that he likes just as well.

Chris-


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

My females are Linden's ( AI breeding) on the top side
DC AFC Rebel Rouser N Lindens Cyote, SH, VC, CGC, TD, X Linden's Little Cinderella, JH

Your sweet little boy is a hunter. 
The dogs Ive met out of their breeding are sweet natured, and have HIGH prey drive. 
These dogs hunt, and if not hunt trained they find something to hunt on their own.
As pups mine found and caught every lizard that was in the backyard. Dug two foot holes to get to crayfish.
Caught all the minnows out of the small pool.
Chased, stalked and pointed every small creature that moved.


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: New Vizsla in the house*

Update. Tracer Bullet is just past 22 weeks of age and is a pure beauty. Here's a couple of pics for your enjoyment.

Chris-


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Trace is just so handsome!! And he seems to be enchanted with the taste of St. Pauli Girl beer! LOL!! ;D ;D ;D Love that photo!


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

He pretty much likes all beer. He especially likes the label on St Pauli Girl.........


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

